# Suche Gilde für Familienväter :)



## Mazeron (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, die wie ich schon Familie und meistens nur Abends Zeit haben wenn die Kiddies schon an der Matratze horchen.

 

Ich selbst spiele seit Classic Zeiten und hab jedes Addon bisher mitgemacht. Dementsprechend haben sich ein paar Klassen angehäuft wovon ich aber nur 2-4 wirklich spiele (Jäger, Schamane, Druide, Krieger).

 

Sonst kann ich mit alemannischem Dialekt punkten den ich aber auch ausschalten kann. 

Wenn ich nicht daheim bin arbeite ich in der Schweiz mit geistig behinderten Menschen.

 

Ich freue mich auf Antworten auf diesen Post.

Char transferieren ist kein Problem.

 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## belord (22. Dezember 2014)

Hi

 

kommt darauf was du sucht PVE, PVP weil WOW bietet viele Möglichkeit sich auch nach 20 Uhr zu beschäftigen.  Ich für meinen Teil raide gerne 2 mal die Woche auf einen guten deutschen Server (Thrall). Fr und Sa von 21 bis 24 Uhr.


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du nicht zwingend raiden willst, kannst du gerne mal bei uns rein schauen - semper fie auf Krag'jin, kleine, familiäre Casual-/Fun-Gilde mit überwiegend berufstätigen Menschen jenseits der 30.

Entsprechend ist die größte Aktivität an den Wochenenden da - aber auch unter der Woche sind immer wieder Mitglieder online.


----------



## Mazeron (22. Dezember 2014)

@belord:

PVP fällt für mich völlig weg. Habs n paarmal probiert aber es ist absolut nicht meins. Da bin ich lieber PVEler.

 

@Dark_Lady: Das hört sich ja schon gut an  Erstell mir da n Char und schreib dann mal jemanden von euch an.


----------



## Manameus (23. Dezember 2014)

Hey du,

 

auch von uns eine herzliche Einladung! Bei uns siehts ebenfalls sehr familiär aus und d.h. es sind eben auch Familien, die dort spielen. Wir machen eigentlich nur PVE und auch meistens eher Quests und Dungeons, erfreuen uns an der schönen World of Warcraft mit all ihrem Witz und den Hintergrundgeschichten und gehen selten bis nie raiden (dafür fehlt den meisten auch einfach wirklich die Zeit neben Beruf und Familie). Es gibt keine Pflichten oder ähnliches. Ansonsten nehme ich die Gilde als sehr höflich im Umngang war (man grüßt sich, gratuliert einander, hilft sich gegenseitig, etc.) Das Durchschnittsalter dürfte wohl irgendwo zwischen 35 und 45 liegen. Der Gildenmeister (Mertin) ist schon seit 2004 (also von Anfang an) dabei und so ist die Gilde vermutlich eine der ältesten - wenn nicht sogar die älteste - Gilde auf dem Realm. Der Realm heißt *Ambossar*, die Gilde heißt *Mystic Dragons*. :-)

 

Die Einladung gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen, die ein ähnliches Profil suchen und hier vorbeischauen ;-) Mein Main-Char heißt Cajetanus :-)

Nach unserer Gilde im Arsenal könnt gerne hier schauen: http://gildenleitung.de/gildensuche.html


----------



## Sorgonas (23. Dezember 2014)

Wir die familia de lux auf dem Server sind ebenso. Spielen nur am abend und haben auch keinen online zwang oder sonstige Verpflichtung spiele mässig, sind neun Haufen "verrückter" lustiger Spieler. Ich selbst spiele auch schon seit classic Zeiten und unsere Gilde besteht seit 2011.


----------



## Sorgonas (23. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja mein Main ist simonjunior und erst wieder ab 25.12 online ;-)


----------



## Ginahh (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo 

 

Wir La vita e Bella sind eine familiäre Gilde auf Rexxar. Schau doch mal hier : http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/194421-arexxar-la-vita-e-bella-sucht-dich-familiaere-u25-gilde/

 

Du kannst Dich gerne online auf der Homepage vorstellen oder online Nellas oder Johnkeel ansprechen.

 

LG Nellas


----------

